# OMG NEW CUBE SIMS - (qCube and standalone jflysim)



## Kirjava (Jun 15, 2010)

First up is qCube. qqwref surprised us a few days ago on IRC with this thing, and it's a lot of fun. The unique interface gives you an interesting way to visualise the cube.






this is a 3x3x3 :O​


qqwref said:


> I've been working on a little javascript cube sim during my free time over the past few days. I really made it for myself, but I started getting some pretty good times on it so I figured I ought to share it with the community. I'll say before we begin that this sim is only intended for advanced users (as in, you should probably have the hi-games layout memorized) so don't bother complaining if you find the interface hard to use ^_^
> 
> The biggest change is the perspective, though! Your first reaction WILL be that it looks silly, but you should give it a try anyway, because I've set all kinds of PBs on it. 10.2x 3x3 average, 36.04 4x4 average, 1:00.72 5x5 average, 1:57.73 6x6 average, 2:54.88 7x7 average...
> 
> ...




Go here and play it now!​



Next up is a standalone version of jflysim. For some reason, jfly always seems to lag badly when I try and run it in a browser. I spoke to him about this and he sent me a standalone version. It runs fullspeed 




It's pretty lush. You can enter an argument on the command line when running it to be given information on running it in different puzzle modes.

Go here and download it now!​


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 15, 2010)

*Niiiice.*


----------



## joey (Jun 15, 2010)

They are both awesome


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 15, 2010)

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/922195/colortest2.html


qq's for chrome


----------



## oprah62 (Jun 15, 2010)

Sweet. Thanks for the downloads.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 15, 2010)

Whoa! The z key automatically does the OLL parity alg on qq's sim 

and the x key automatically does the PLL parity alg...

I got my first sub-40 on it with PLL parity


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 15, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> Whoa! The z key automatically does the OLL parity alg on qq's sim
> 
> and the x key automatically does the PLL parity alg...
> 
> I got my first sub-40 on it with PLL parity




Dan added parity macros to the sim, qq doesn't approve


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 17, 2010)

So me and joey hacked together replay support for qCube.

Omg replay support?!

Here's an example 3x3x3 replay;

YYNYNAA;AAKFIJNGHIFNFIIAYBIJKFFIJKAEJDAAAIFKAAKFI;;IJKFFIFFKJIJKJ;IFKAIFKHKGIJIFKDFIJJEJKDFIJJEJKJY

I'm doing CFOP :O


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 17, 2010)

no time logging in jflysim


----------



## ariasamie (Jun 17, 2010)

It would be better if we could maximize the program.
but it's the best downloadable visual cube I have ever seen.
I wish I could turn the layers using the mouse.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Jun 17, 2010)

ariasamie said:


> I wish I could turn the layers using the mouse.



Once you get used to it, turning the layers with the keyboard is great.


----------



## lilkdub503 (Jun 17, 2010)

PatrickJameson said:


> ariasamie said:
> 
> 
> > I wish I could turn the layers using the mouse.
> ...



Yeah, it feels a lot like turning a cube sometimes.

I wish the jflysim could work with qqtimer as well. I would love to keep a log of my times.


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 17, 2010)

lilkdub503 said:


> I wish the jflysim could work with qqtimer as well. I would love to keep a log of my times.




*cough*


----------



## lilkdub503 (Jun 17, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> lilkdub503 said:
> 
> 
> > I wish the jflysim could work with qqtimer as well. I would love to keep a log of my times.
> ...



I already checked that-it hasn't worked for me in months. I'm talking about the standalone version.


----------



## jfly (Jun 17, 2010)

lilkdub503 said:


> I already checked that-it hasn't worked for me in months. I'm talking about the standalone version.



Are you getting any error message in particular?


----------



## oprah62 (Jun 17, 2010)

j-fly said:


> lilkdub503 said:
> 
> 
> > I already checked that-it hasn't worked for me in months. I'm talking about the standalone version.
> ...



The site usually won't load, and then if it does it'll freeze on me.


----------



## lilkdub503 (Jun 18, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> j-fly said:
> 
> 
> > lilkdub503 said:
> ...



Usually it'll say the connection has timed out.


----------



## clincher (Jun 22, 2010)

I don't know if the jflysim is still being developed, but more color options would be nice.


----------



## jfly (Jun 22, 2010)

jflysim is far from complete. What exactly are you looking for in terms of color options? Double clicking on a color swatch lets you change the color to whatever you like.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm enjoying this (mainly jflystandalone) very much!
(How'd I not see this thread earlier? :/)

Thanky!


----------



## Owen (Jun 22, 2010)

Can someone please tell me how to scramble jflysim without moving the actual stickers, and messing the whole cube up?


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jun 22, 2010)

qCube is fun after a few solves. I got the same PLL on my first 4 or 5 solves.


----------



## Toad (Jun 22, 2010)

Owen said:


> Can someone please tell me how to scramble jflysim without moving the actual stickers, and messing the whole cube up?



wat


----------



## clincher (Jun 22, 2010)

j-fly said:


> jflysim is far from complete. What exactly are you looking for in terms of color options? Double clicking on a color swatch lets you change the color to whatever you like.


Ah, thought the "Choose colors" did something else.
Is there replay support? Is there a way to save settings? If not, those would be nice.
Also, could you elaborate more on what arguments we can use when running it
And thanks for this


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 24, 2010)

Can someone add replay support for chrome version of qqsim please?


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 24, 2010)

(36.186) 18.509 11.256 27.16 26.162 (7.493) 29.789 17.281 23.192 12.587 16.362 10.306 => 19.26



Qsim

edit: 3.65 single 

this is 2x2 obviously 

edit2:

4.401 7.248 8.629 5.407 (15.32) 7.1 12.964 6.214 7.593 8.264 (3.495) 8.847 => 7.667


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 24, 2010)

2x2x2?


----------



## joey (Jun 24, 2010)

Doesn't the replay work for chrome?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 24, 2010)

hrm, so I decided to try out qqsim

My first few avgs/5
(2:37.184) 44.593 51.809 (29.153) 40.625 => 45.676
44.688 29.825 33.585 (29.745) (1:03.569) => 36.033
(24.049) 36.913 32.305 28.417 (1:00.865) => 32.545
31.888 (23.489) 29.553 30.177 (40.209) => 30.539
enh, that's enough.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 24, 2010)

joey said:


> Doesn't the replay work for chrome?



There are a few button problems with the qqsim + replay support link which Kirjava posted.

For now, I'm using the qqsim on the link which Dan posted. (The one where I cheat 3/4 of the time on the 4x4x4... )


----------



## jfly (Jun 24, 2010)

clincher said:


> Is there replay support? Is there a way to save settings? If not, those would be nice.
> Also, could you elaborate more on what arguments we can use when running it
> And thanks for this



Right now, it's attempting to save settings to your cookies (since it's was written as an applet). Since there is no browser surrounding it, none of your settings will get saved. I had not considered this when packaging it up as a standalone app, I'll be certain to fix it when I get the opportunity. Replay support is another thing I would like to do eventually.

As for command line arguments, try
java -jar Gamescubeman.jar HALP ME


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 25, 2010)

Ok, so I made a hub for all the different versions of qCube.

http://snk.digibase.ca/qcube/

I did this because qq created versions with relay and marathon support. The page should list all variations of the sim.

Rob; I'd upload one if someone made it. ^_^ AFAIK it's fairly simple to do tho.


----------



## esquimalt1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Why can't I do a y turn with ;?


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 2, 2010)

Use firefox...

Or just use the chrome version...


----------



## deepSubDiver (Jul 4, 2010)

Yeha, first sub20 with qSim


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 29, 2010)

Updates!



qqwref said:


> changes on qcube:
> - average goes up to 100
> - escape no longer deletes times if you are just playing around and haven't scrambled
> - keeps track of moves (well, number of pressed keys which do a move) and moves/sec, and shows you after a finished solve
> ...




You can get them at the same address.


----------

